# Type of grass? Weeds?



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

What is this?

I'm not sure these are the same thing, there are two lots, though they look the same to me. They grow all over here. The first one has a fine white flower, the other a more abundant pink flower.

First type:



















Second type:



















Seems to especially like wetter areas. By winter all the greenery has died and it leaves a big mess of long dry meshed "sticks."


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Smartweed for the bottom ones..the top? not sure.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

That's it exactly, thanks! From what I've read, they are both smartweed, there are different types. Just what we needed... a smart weed.. Psh. 

Thanks again, I searched and searched and couldn't find it on the 'net


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, both are smartweed. Grandma's chickens loved to eat it.


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Japanese beetles seem to like it a lot.


----------

